# worms



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

My friend found like these like brown worms in his crush coral bed. He lifted up a peace of his live rock and found them there. They are like an inch long. Please tell me what they are. Thanks.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

do they kinda look like a centipede? They probably are bristle worms.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dreaded Death-Worms!

Nah, just kidding. 
Most worms are either beneficial or have no real impact at all. Only a few are real pests, but luckily they're rarely encountered, and don't fit this description. Probably just small bristleworms.


----------



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

So they are good for the tank?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

many are, some aren't... most likely they are a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

eww...i hate bristleworms. am i doing a bad thing by getting rid of them every time i encounter them?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No. I hate them too. There are other critters aplenty in the tank which do the same good deeds the bristleworms do, and without the ugliness or risk of a worm suddenly deciding that clams & coral might be tasty.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I used to have a pretty big bristleworm that was about 4" long (haven't seen it in a while, though). I kinda liked it! I thought it was an interesting addition to my tank... Am I weird? LOL


----------

